# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Have you packed yet? (A mixture of photos)

## SLP

There is NO snow, freezing rain, or bitter winds, just sun and warm breezes.





A couple of late fishermen returning.


These two musicians are great.


Hats anyone?

----------


## LivinInThe603

Thanks Sue!!!

----------


## rooster

Are you kidding...I was packed in November for a January 28th departure...coming on my 26th year always in the West End & it's never lost the excitement factor...in fact I think it gets better as time goes on... my biggest love of Negril is so little change since my first late eighties reach...still no stop lights other than the pedestrian crosswalk on the beach road...keep it the Real Negril please.

----------


## SLP

Rooster, after more than 20 years I still have trouble sleeping the night before I come.  I'm like a kid  on Christmas Eve.  :Biggrin New:

----------


## rooster

Couldn't agree more Irie Sue & i can't even sleep on planes ever...so it makes for a very long day for sure :Cool New:

----------


## Bruce

Very nice photos!

----------


## IB MIchael

packed and in the airport !

----------


## msbaltimore

Lovely pictures.  _sigh_

----------


## ukran1ans

> Rooster, after more than 20 years I still have trouble sleeping the night before I come.  I'm like a kid  on Christmas Eve.


Yep, the night before I barely sleep, day usually starts around 3am to get ready before catching a cab to the airport, yet the first day always seems to be the day I stay up longest (catching a 2nd and 3rd wind staying up til at least 1am). I can never make sense of it.. lol

----------


## LivinInThe603

I always fear not waking up with my alarm, so I don't sleep well. A couple of years ago, that fear became a reality. Needless to say, that paired with sheer energy flowing through my body, I now set a million alarms and still sleep restlessly. It makes for a long first day, especially because I land by 11 am and the drinks start flowing early. I have not mastered the siesta yet, for fear of missing out! Hoping for more early mornings this year.

----------


## Irine

We're in the same boat. We say we're going to knock off early, but all of a sudden it's 3am and we're just sitting on our little patio listening to the tree frogs, drinking beer and soaking in all the beautiful aromas drifting by with faint music on the breeze. It's like telling a bear just out of hibernation to get to bed early, can't do it!!! :Excitement: 




> Yep, the night before I barely sleep, day usually starts around 3am to get ready before catching a cab to the airport, yet the first day always seems to be the day I stay up longest (catching a 2nd and 3rd wind staying up til at least 1am). I can never make sense of it.. lol

----------


## ukran1ans

> I always fear not waking up with my alarm, so I don't sleep well. A couple of years ago, that fear became a reality. Needless to say, that paired with sheer energy flowing through my body, I now set a million alarms and still sleep restlessly. It makes for a long first day, especially because I land by 11 am and the drinks start flowing early. I have not mastered the siesta yet, for fear of missing out! Hoping for more early mornings this year.


Yeah, I can't sleep on airplanes either, so I'm up the whole time (plus I'm full of anxiety til I'm sitting comfortably inside my connecting flight as it's  lifting off.. then I can finally relax (part of that is knowing I have a car waiting for me at the airport to take me away as soon as I clear customs)).  I don't even know when I'd try and sleep after I land because I'm all about getting supplies for the room while I have the driver, getting jamaican cash, unpacking and setting up my room for the week (yep, I'm OCD about that.. lol). One thing that does help me keep going that first night, I think, is that I won't touch a drop of alcohol till my driver hands me that first Stripe in the Sangster parking lot as I'm getting into my ride!

----------


## stoner5

Ah yes Irine. you have brought up a very nice memory of the tree frogs singing. can not wait. very soon come.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Yeah, I can't sleep on airplanes either, so I'm up the whole time (plus I'm full of anxiety til I'm sitting comfortably inside my connecting flight as it's  lifting off.. then I can finally relax (part of that is knowing I have a car waiting for me at the airport to take me away as soon as I clear customs)).  I don't even know when I'd try and sleep after I land because I'm all about getting supplies for the room while I have the driver, getting jamaican cash, unpacking and setting up my room for the week (yep, I'm OCD about that.. lol). One thing that does help me keep going that first night, I think, is that I won't touch a drop of alcohol till my driver hands me that first Stripe in the Sangster parking lot as I'm getting into my ride!


I'm getting better about resting on airplanes, but never fall sleep. I connect in BWI this trip and it's usually seamless. Just enough time to get something to eat for the plane and use the bathroom. I should be in MBJ at 11am local. Still working on transfer, probably a JUTA $25 ride.

I like to set up my room too. If I don't, things are just a mess the whole week and repacking is a nightmare. This trip is all about slowing down and enjoying each moment- not the whirlwind that the last few trips seem to have been. 

I like my two-bed room at rondel and I like how the bathrooms are set up- an outer room with sink and shelving then the inner room with toilet and shower. There isn't much space on the sinks but the shelving is more than adequate for the items I bring. I also love how those two rooms have their own doors and each has a window that opens. I love Rondel and I can't wait to return!!!

----------


## ukran1ans

> I'm getting better about resting on airplanes, but never fall sleep. I connect in BWI this trip and it's usually seamless. Just enough time to get something to eat for the plane and use the bathroom. I should be in MBJ at 11am local. Still working on transfer, probably a JUTA $25 ride.
> 
> I like to set up my room too. If I don't, things are just a mess the whole week and repacking is a nightmare. This trip is all about slowing down and enjoying each moment- not the whirlwind that the last few trips seem to have been. 
> 
> I like my two-bed room at rondel and I like how the bathrooms are set up- an outer room with sink and shelving then the inner room with toilet and shower. There isn't much space on the sinks but the shelving is more than adequate for the items I bring. I also love how those two rooms have their own doors and each has a window that opens. I love Rondel and I can't wait to return!!!


Yeah, the hotels here mostly seem to have small or pedestal sinks so I bring this toiletry bag that hangs from the bathroom door to have easy access to my stuff...

----------


## rooster

My room setup starts at about 3:30/4pm til I hit the wall of the long day & resume in the morning...I'm fortunately able to store 3 large plastic bins with all my room stuff (there's a lot) in the office at the resort since my stay is 5-6 weeks long...always the same room so I know the exact setup....all I have to do is bring my personal items. Wish I had a video of the unpacking room bins & setup process...buzzing around like a man on a mission...of course it would have to be seen in fast motion.

----------


## Jody

What JUTA $25 ride? I use a transfer service for $140 (to Negril and back for 2 people) . Price hasn't changed in years, so I thought I was getting a pretty good deal... but $25??? do tell, I think I missed something.

----------


## Bnewb

Jody...Juta is a shared ride & each passenger is $25us. You don't have control of the stops or the number of stops. It's a good service though, if travelling solo.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Jody...Juta is a shared ride & each passenger is $25us. You don't have control of the stops or the number of stops. It's a good service though, if travelling solo.


Exactly... I can't justify a private driver for just myself. I've never made more than two other stops on the way to or from Negril. I usually sit in the front and converse with the driver and sometimes the other passengers. A day or two before I leave, I just call the JUTA office and make arrangements for my return to the airport. I pay USD cash directly to the driver. I always confirm the $25 with the driver before I get in.

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Yeah, the hotels here mostly seem to have small or pedestal sinks so I bring this toiletry bag that hangs from the bathroom door to have easy access to my stuff...


agreed! I'm going carry-on only in my convertible backpack, so I've got most of the important stuff in there (clothes I won't wear because it's winter), just have to see what else I can stuff in. I have two small cubes for my toiletries, I find they pack better. Was considering one of those over the door shoe organizer things that makes toiletries organizing a dream... but not sure it'll fit and it's definitely a luxury item. Wonder if I could find one in town?

----------


## ukran1ans

> agreed! I'm going carry-on only in my convertible backpack, so I've got most of the important stuff in there (clothes I won't wear because it's winter), just have to see what else I can stuff in. I have two small cubes for my toiletries, I find they pack better. Was considering one of those over the door shoe organizer things that makes toiletries organizing a dream... but not sure it'll fit and it's definitely a luxury item. Wonder if I could find one in town?


Well mine is all plastic and more than a bag, it's a series of a dozen pockets or so that comes with hooks that's hangs on the door and it folds up very flat (maybe a quarter inch thick) when not in use. I've mostly traveled with carry on only as well and it fits easily into my backpack. I found it a few years ago in a local AAA store.

----------


## ukran1ans

> agreed! I'm going carry-on only in my convertible backpack, so I've got most of the important stuff in there (clothes I won't wear because it's winter), just have to see what else I can stuff in. I have two small cubes for my toiletries, I find they pack better. Was considering one of those over the door shoe organizer things that makes toiletries organizing a dream... but not sure it'll fit and it's definitely a luxury item. Wonder if I could find one in town?


Something similar to this...

----------


## LivinInThe603

> Something similar to this...


thanks!

----------


## captaind

My packing list :

√  Small + Medium adjustable wrench 
     Putty Knife  
√  Light to medium hammer
√  Cold water adapter for shower 
√  USB Bedside Lamp
√  Ice cube trays
     Pots and pans
√  Float switch
√  Epoxy, Cups
√  Pots 
~  Batteries Both
     Tarps
     Stir Sticks    
     Wood Clamps
     Box of rags without the box
     Work pants for floor strip
     Socks for floor strip
     Socks for water boots
     White legal pads (Both sizes)
     Ibuprophen
     Head Lamp
Velcro

----------


## ukran1ans

> My packing list :
> 
> √  Small + Medium adjustable wrench 
>      Putty Knife  
> √  Light to medium hammer
> √  Cold water adapter for shower 
> √  USB Bedside Lamp
> √  Ice cube trays
>      Pots and pans
> ...


 Everything makes sense to me except for the Ice cube trays...

----------


## rooster

I can definitely relate to the ice cube trays since i have a fridge/freezer in my room so i don't have to rely on the resort having it for my daily adult beverages....in fact I'm bringing two new ones this trip because I wore my last two out they started to crack...I keep some metric tools as well 3 types of pliers...a 6 way screwdriver....since I rent a Honda Shadow  motorcycle for my stay & take road trips...small 12 volt air compressor...tire patch kit... some 16g wire & electrical tape & a roll of Gorilla Tape...plumbing teflon tape...i use my own hand held shower head....my own blender...my own coffee maker..my own hot plate...assorted cooking utensils....5 12' extension cords....2 electric strips...couple small cans of WD 40... a couple blow up rafts for the sea or pool..a small computer type audio system that i use with my little SiriusXM satellite receiver for the room with a speaker out on the seaside Lanai..i use my own LED type light bulbs....seems the plastic hangers in the closet grow legs sometimes so i keep about a dozen or so there...set of blackout drapes i hang out on the Lanai  (mounted removeable strong eye hooks in the concrete & string up a nylon rope) cuz when that sun comes around at about 2:30-3pm looking west it will get over a 100 degrees on the Lanai till sunset if I don't have them up and penetrates through those room  windows..so i makes the AC work a lot less keeping the room comfortable....all this are in my 3 bins i keep there..thank goodnes.

----------


## ukran1ans

Yeah, I don't come quite as equipped  (I was kidding about the ice cube trays though..lol) but I bring a tablet, bluetooth speaker (for music in the room or balcony), extension cords, multiple device chargers, my snorkel gear, blowup raft and a small compressor to blow it up, all the local business cards I've collected for the local drivers that I prefer ..

----------


## Irine

Used to do ice cube trays. Now I pack a handful of gallon ziploc bags. I usually just get it filled by the hotel, or some hotel, take it back an stuff it in my little freezer. When we need ice we just take it out, drop it on the tile floor, and voila we have ice. I am also thinking this year we will probably start carting some with us as an alternative to take home doggy bags. If it's chicken with rice and peas or any food that can go together we'll start packing it up in zip-loc's. better than creating more take out garbage and we're trying to think of ways to create less garbage while we are there. Nuh Dutty Up Jamaica!!

----------


## ukran1ans

> Used to do ice cube trays. Now I pack a handful of gallon ziploc bags. I usually just get it filled by the hotel, or some hotel, take it back an stuff it in my little freezer. When we need ice we just take it out, drop it on the tile floor, and voila we have ice. I am also thinking this year we will probably start carting some with us as an alternative to take home doggy bags. If it's chicken with rice and peas or any food that can go together we'll start packing it up in zip-loc's. better than creating more take out garbage and we're trying to think of ways to create less garbage while we are there. Nuh Dutty Up Jamaica!!


I like your idea about ziplocking the extra food but unless my room has a microwave to rewarm (which the WS standard rooms don't) it wouldn't work for me.

----------


## Irine

We bring a 9 inch electric frying pan and a 2 cup coffee maker when we go now. Frying pan works great for reheats and eggs in the morning. Although these small frying pans use less power than a hair dryer, we turn off the A/C when we use it so we won't cause any issues. Takes only a couple minutes to reheat leftovers. Nothing like shrimp fried rice for a late night snack!!! We give the maid our coffee pot and fry pan when we leave. They love the fry pans as they have some trouble getting bottles of propane to use a stove as the big ai's suck them all up when they come off the ships.




> I like your idea about ziplocking the extra food but unless my room has a microwave to rewarm (which the WS standard rooms don't) it wouldn't work for me.

----------


## captaind

My kitchen:

----------


## Irine

Luxurious compared to many I have seen. Everything you could possibly need. Do you find it hard to get propane?

----------


## captaind

No problem getting gas in Sav


Cap

----------

